# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Gusano amarillo

## perdiguera

El gusano que a continuación muestro es pequeño, como de unos dos centímetros de largo. La junta entre baldosas tiene unos tres milímetros.

Lo llevaba en la zapatilla tras pasear por el huerto.

----------

